# Full Exhaust



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey guys I'm usually in the 240 forum (obvious from the name) but I'm looking for something for my buddy. He has a 2001 Nissan Altima...He's looking for a complete cat-back system for it, any help would be appreciated. Also, would an exhaust for a Maxima fit the Altima? Thanks


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

240luvr said:


> He has a 2001 Nissan Altima...He's looking for a complete cat-back system for it, any help would be appreciated.


I did a custom exhaust on my 99, staight pipe all the way back to a cheap OBX muffler, it took 4 tenths off my times. The only cat-back for the 2nd gens that i know off is this http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155152



240luvr said:


> Also, would an exhaust for a Maxima fit the Altima? Thanks


I don't think it will fit, but I do know of some that use the Maxima muffler


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

jksstar said:


> I did a custom exhaust on my 99, staight pipe all the way back to a cheap OBX muffler, it took 4 tenths off my times.


no it didnt. this may have been due to conditions or driving. an exhaust system on a n/a car will not yeild these kind of gains. trust me.


240luvr. his best bet is custom. or go to nissanforums in the altima forum and search for "extreme performance catback". this is what I have in 3.0' and it kicks ass.


----------

